# Fifa 09



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Who here plays FIFA 09 online? anyone fancy a game sometime?

EDIT: Sorry i should of mentioned its on the PS3


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

hey ill play sometimes

im ross-1888 on the xbox

pretty much ross-1888 on everything


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm on occasionally as jamest1987 on the 360.

But I get extremely frustrated with FIFA due to all it's little niggles.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

ha lol okay erm not got it for the ps3 only 08. although my fifa 09 keeps on freezing at 63% at the simulating screen so its only good for online play


----------



## tattooedcityfan (Mar 28, 2009)

TATTOOEDCITYFAN on xbox 360


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

jamest said:


> I'm on occasionally as jamest1987 on the 360.
> 
> But I get extremely frustrated with FIFA due to all it's little niggles.


dholdi on 360, but gotta agree with james, too many button combos for my old fingers - prefer pes.


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

I do mate.....keep an eye out for me 

vdubnut01

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## cotters (Mar 13, 2008)

just got ps3 yesterday

cotters550 on fifa 09


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

ianrobgill on the 360 :thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

critch81 on the 360, I'm always on Fifa but that doesn't mean I'm any good.............


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

I don't have it yet but I am led to believe ISS is superior?

I can get both for a Lady. (cough)


----------

